

Best (or worst?) April fools joke ever.  review my weekend project MailBait.info - mailbait
http://mailbait.info

======
K2h
I don't think its an april fools... It looks legit and scary part is it Looks
like it could be weaponized.

------
mailbait
Tell me what you think. How can mailBait.info be made more effective at
pulling off this horrible idea?

